

Google Apps Admin Console Down - todsul
http://admin.google.com

======
dotbill
I thought I'd give them a call to find out whats going on, however to call
them I need my support/admin pin - which is only accessible from the admin
portal and without it they won't answer the phone. Nice.

~~~
mintplant
Sounds like something you should make sure to grab an offline record of when
it's back up.

------
Hedpe
Seems to Be world Wide, Same here From Sweden, Imap /smtp, Same logging in on
Admin console.

------
geden
IMAP & SMTP have been down for at least an hour in the UK :(

~~~
bluedino
Took me a while to figure out why people were having problems with Outlook,
then I heard about this outage. Ugh.

------
euroclydon
Voting up because I can't log into gmail for domains and I came here hoping
other were having problems and that it just wasn't that Google locked me out.

------
acjohnson55
Well, that sure makes me feel less bad about pushing bad code and having
downtime on my own site :)

~~~
kmfrk
As long as you don't work for an airline ... :)

------
speg
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1...](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1366202374623)
says it's all good but I don't know if that includes Google Apps. I can't get
in either.

~~~
rposborne
The status page says "Unless otherwise noted, this status information applies
to consumer services as well as services for organizations using Google Apps."

So they have not yet updated the page, I guess.

------
dedene
I'm having the same issues with Gmail for Google Apps and the admin console!

------
bluedino
Noticed problems with it first thing this morning - but it's only affecting
some of our users. I can use email, calendar, but some people can't use either
one. Weird, and annoying.

------
guilhermetk
Same thing here in Brazil. GMail and Google Apps Admin Console out

~~~
Kristories
Also in Indonesia

------
rubiohiguey
Same problem, on multiple domains. Admin is down for all of them, and Gmail
for Apps is down on some of them. Some work fine (web, IMAp, POP3) and some
don't at all.

------
cmbaus
I was having on and off problems accessing my google apps account yesterday. I
thought it might have been an isolated incident, but maybe this is related.

------
prg318
I can get the admin console to load, but it took a couple minutes and now its
hanging while trying to log in. What gives, Google?

------
atkrox
Same for me in France, impossible to access the panel and IMAP SMTP down on
Thundebird.

And i don't have the "PIIIN" !!

